# Do You Name Your Bikes?



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Is anyone else here weird enough to name your bikes? I don't give them special or meaningful names, but just take the model name of the bike and come up with something close to call it. Being a guy, naturally all of my bikes get a girl's name.

Masi Alare= Ali
Jamis Ranger= Rachael
Haro Flightline= Felicia (it's a stretch, but it's the best I could do  )
Trek 3900= that's why I hate this bike :madmax:

Please don't tell me I'm in a league all my own here (though it wouldn't be the first time).

*I also talk to my car, but its name is just "Subaru".


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope, just "the bike" to me. Whether thats the 29er or my Reign, both called the same.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Nah,

I just call them by brand or model name, or sometimes by function 

Scirocco: "XC bike" or "Suburban Assault Vehicle"
2soulscycles "trailbike"
Yeti "stupidly heavy squishy bike"


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

perttime said:


> Yeti "stupidly heavy squishy bike"


Haha I like it. Does the Yeti respond when you call it by this??


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

marsh rider said:


> Does the Yeti respond when you call it by this??


I promise to try again when the snow melts and all the rocks and roots come out....


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

marsh rider said:


> Please don't tell me I'm in a league all my own here (though it wouldn't be the first time).


Youre in a league of your own!! 
I refer to them as blue Turner, Cannondale and Strong. Cannondale and Strong are self explanatory. Blue Turner is the second 5-Spot Ive had. The first one was red so if I talk about it its the red Turner

One equestion though - Why give them names? It makes as much sense as giving name to a cat. It wont come when you call anyway. A dog on the other hand .. that makes sense 

Maverick bikes are born with names from the factory

Cheers


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Ha I didn't name my bike but maybe I should.... I only have one.... BUT my car is Irene and my truck is Vern...
Before that I had a red for ranger named Petunia, an orange VW bug named Belle and a blue ranger named Garth....


----------



## ProStacks (Jun 19, 2008)

I dont really give it a name, but i often refer to it as 'baby' or 'old girl'( even though the bike is less than 9 months old lol).

My Bike's a Giant Alias, I guess I _could_ call it alice, but i really dont like that name :bluefrown:

I did used to call my old bike 'Heap of $h17' ($300 AUD Malvern Star Torsion 2005 [Horrible thing]), but im glad to say thats rotting away in my shed. Reckon id get any money selling it for scrap metal? Nah i dont reckon either :lol:.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 3 bikes, the only one I really have tokened a name for is my AS-X, I call it "the beast".


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I often refer to my bike as "B*tch". For Example, at the top of a hard climb I'll be like "Thats right b*tch, did you see that". Or when I go OTB, "You f$%kin b*tch ". When I come home wounded the b*tch got the better of me, etc, etc, you get the picture. I mean I love my bike, I just like to call her b*tch.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

icecreamjay said:


> Edit: Ok my post was unreadable, the ***** is a 5 letter b word that also means female dog.


I never would have guessed


----------



## mihaibu (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, just put a sticker with my nickname on the upper tube.


----------



## BuckshotJones (Aug 25, 2008)

Haro Flightline Sport = Lou
Spesh Stumpjumper Expert = the Dude


----------



## Oregon (Oct 15, 2004)

Who? Titus and Roady? No.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Ya Felicia!*

There's DONNIE CONNIE LONNIE and BONNIE so far. Here is BONNIE.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

My wife named a few of my bikes for me:

Kona Dr.Dew Commuter machine = Gary
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR = Generator

The rest seem to be named after Metallica or Pearl Jam songs.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been calling my old Kona Stinky Primo "the Couch" since I got it back in 01. After one ride, I new it went uphill like riding a couch and downhill the same. It's all gives and takes. 
Enjoy the weekend,


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*my bike's name is*

Danny Trejo !:thumbsup:










cuz this bike is badass! 



:thumbsup:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I call mine "Dan" and "Larry"

J/k. I don't name inanimate objects just because I shouldn't have that sort of attachment to it.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

yup, I call my bike "my bike".


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Sometimes it gets called Fish, but most of the time it's the ride.


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Race Lite - Bonnie
Prophet - Prozac

I've also named some of my cars in the past; Inga, Olaf, Great White, H.O.S.S. (aka: The Heap)


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Bikes, no. Bass guitars, yes.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

Peugeot: Ivonne 
Cruiser: Mindy
Prophet: Kelsey ( i love her!)


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

no .


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

I name mine!








Big Bike








Little Bike


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

My gf used to call the old Fisher Gary. Creative, I know.

I now call my Covert Carly. She is beautiful.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

No. nm.


----------



## DirtSS (Mar 23, 2004)

*bike names*

Like previosly mentioned I call my all bikes b!tch now and then. But my blinged out carbon hartail SS is named Cheap Crappy Plastic Bike.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Naana*

Wife bought me the bike then promtly named it, I had to go along


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Rockhopper: Moose  

The Stumpjumper doesn't have one.... yet.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

since my bike is my one pure escape I never will probably give it a girls name...it wont bother me, yell back at me, argue with me, tell me I dont spend enough time around it...it will stay beautiful AND quiet evn it is painfully obvious that whatever happened is my fault(all the time)!!!!HAHA! and I know this applies in reverse situation for the ladies as well cuz well...we're guys....


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

my newest addition to the family, meet *KANDY*:










and now meet *VELVET*:










and last but certainly not least... *FRANKENDURO*:


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Black whip/race whip, the white whip, the red whip, the mountainbikebmx thing , and ol' reliable. My truck's name is Ol' Red.


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

Mine is named "Muchacha Sucia" or just Sucia. For the short time I had a Cannondale 29er it was named Sucia2

Sucia1









Sucia2


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

Naming my bikes would be morbid, given the splice'n'dice jobs I do. Is it even still the same bike when you replace every component on it, and then replace the frame because you broke that?


----------



## wscoggin (Mar 2, 2009)

SJ 120 comp... "Momo." I was told in Sniper school that I had to name my rifle. It pretty much stuck for all inanimate objects after that.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

wscoggin said:


> SJ 120 comp... "Momo." I was told in Sniper school that I had to name my rifle. It pretty much stuck for all inanimate objects after that.


You're a f**king legit sniper! That's badass :devil: Just curious, what did you name your rifle? If you're allowed to tell lol.


----------



## trauma_alert (May 4, 2008)

MY '08 Trance X2 is Sasha.
My first real bike and it sounds exotic so i thought it fit. 
Also the name of J.D.'s scooter on Scrubs


----------



## aw3sk3r (Mar 5, 2009)

I tend to call them "the big hitter" "Winter rider" and City Ride


----------



## Divo25 (Feb 7, 2009)

my hardrock's name is TAWANDA !


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

I find it a little odd when people don't name their bikes... it's kinda like they mean nothing to you.:eekster: 

GF Paragon: My Precious
my cruiser: Daisy May
Fatback: The Pig


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

kat71 said:


> I find it a little odd when people don't name their bikes... it's kinda like they mean nothing to you.:eekster:


I don't have a name for my manhood either...:thumbsup:


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

> Do You Name Your Bikes?


No, but my wife has dubbed my newest "the home wrecker"

She is so sweet to tolerate my bike riding ut:


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Only 2 of my 4 currently have names. 
My DJ bike, a pink powder coated Riot is Princess and my old race rig a 96 Homegrown is Shaniqua because she's big black and beautiful. Haven't come up with proper names for my road bike or squishy bike.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Seanbike said:


> Haven't come up with proper names for my road bike or squishy bike.


Willow and Bertha


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I have but once named I really dont call out to them or anything---lol


----------



## blkss (Mar 1, 2009)

Kasper said:


> Youre in a league of your own!!
> I refer to them as blue Turner, Cannondale and Strong. Cannondale and Strong are self explanatory. Blue Turner is the second 5-Spot Ive had. The first one was red so if I talk about it its the red Turner
> 
> One equestion though - Why give them names?* It makes as much sense as giving name to a cat. It wont come when you call anyway*. A dog on the other hand .. that makes sense
> ...


Off topic for a sec. My last cat would come when I called her so its not senseless to name ALL cats. Unfortunately she had to be put down about 2 years ago, but she was one of the smartest cats I have ever seen and I have many friends and family to vouch for that. lol lol


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

My cat Mr Fluffy will come when called.
I've never named a bike.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

blkss said:


> My last cat would come when I called her so its not senseless to name ALL cats.


 I'm sorry to tell you this, but that wasn't a cat. I think that was Newton's fourth law of motion: "If it comes when it's called, the object is not a cat."


----------



## Generalcuz (Aug 3, 2008)

My gf calls her 08 C-Dale Rush "Genie." I think it has to do with the paintjob that came on it. Has green stars on a greyish background. Kind of the "I dream of genie theme going on." 

I call my 29er, "Caffeine." Not original considering Cannondale wrote that on the frame I guess. Oh well.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

I call my Kona Coiler the Pig, it weights 44 lbs and I use it for XC.


----------



## SPRAG (Nov 6, 2008)

*Aahahahahaha*



icecreamjay said:


> I often refer to my bike as "B*tch". For Example, at the top of a hard climb I'll be like "Thats right b*tch, did you see that". Or when I go OTB, "You f$%kin b*tch ". When I come home wounded the b*tch got the better of me, etc, etc, you get the picture. I mean I love my bike, I just like to call her b*tch.


:cornut:


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

I call them by their original name given by the company. 
But I have to say that's original giving them personal name!


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't have names...but since I have seven bikes, my wife calls 'em Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I think she's making a comment about my habit.  I have yet to decide which bike goes with which day.


----------



## ravencrow (Feb 13, 2009)

Yup...green bike, black bike, road bike, mountain bike...


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

of course! it's easier to say "i rode Angus" than "i rode the turner 5-spot". it's easier, duh!

my current two: Angus, the 5-spot and Dane the 29er sultan.
(i've also had Andre, Carmine, Felix and Ferdinand)


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Funny this topic should come up today... I've never named any of my road bikes, but I decided that the Jet9 that's on the way will be names Jens.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

People that name inanimate objects are just one tweak away from being the crazy person walking down the street talking to themselves.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I named my '04 Enduro "Your Mom". It has endless possibilities for jokes; "I'm going to throw Your Mom around in the mud today", "I'm going to go wax and polish Your Mom" etc etc. Lots of people love Your Mom too!


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

AL29er said:


> No, but my wife has dubbed my newest "the home wrecker"


If you start going to spinning classes at the gym she might encourage you to get out and ride more - my wife certainly has.


----------



## pureslop (Jul 28, 2008)

I call my aluminum hard tail, "Hemorrhoid"


----------



## BR-26354 (Oct 15, 2008)

I name everything...even my dogs.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

My Rockhopper is "Rockhopper"
When working, my Novara is "Full Sus/Squish"
When not working, my Novara is "F****** piece of S***"


----------



## 4 Jaw Chuck (Oct 2, 2004)

I have named this thread...

"The Gayist thread ever"

Seriously, you guys call your bikes names in front of your friends? :skep:


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

4 Jaw Chuck said:


> I have named this thread...
> 
> "The Gayist thread ever"


I name you...

Captain Buzzkill of the Bringdown Brigade. rft:

Anyways, one of my friends suggested that I rename my bike "Prozac". I think it fits.


----------



## BR-26354 (Oct 15, 2008)

General Hickey said:


> My Rockhopper is "Rockhopper"
> When working, my Novara is "Full Sus/Squish"
> When not working, my Novara is "F****** piece of S***"


This cracked me up. Good work.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

mine came with names already...

Roger:









Dale (for short):


----------



## 4 Jaw Chuck (Oct 2, 2004)

mbyard said:


> I name you...
> 
> Captain Buzzkill of the Bringdown Brigade. rft:
> 
> Anyways, one of my friends suggested that I rename my bike "Prozac". I think it fits.


Getting a "buzz" from naming your inanimate object?

Get some help.

http://www.objectum-sexuality.org/


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I love my bikes, but I don't *LOVE* my bikes. :smilewinkgrin: 

Why do you care what someone calls their bike? How is it any different from naming boats? That's a pretty well accepted, and common practice. My cat spends most of her time as an inanimate object, should I have not named her? 

Why does any of this matter to you? Go find another thread to troll.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

GT Timberline = Timber
GT I-drive = Big red
Kona Stuff = chrommie
Giant Sedona = city bike or pos
Recumbant = Bent
Schwinn roadie = play bike

an the newest toy to be built is unnamed yet


----------



## mmd83 (Oct 4, 2007)

i've got tittles and bukowski.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I call my bike my "pathetic little hardtail". One friend took the "pathetic" word too seriously and scolded me for it...

I guess he doesn't understand self-deprecating humor.

But that "pathetic little hardtail" never fails to make me smile.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

07 stumpy army green = Sherman like the tank.
08 Enduro Ano green = Riddler


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

My yeti ASX is Thumper.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sure...

"the gold bike" or "the SS" - Haro Mary SS
"the blue bike" or "the 1x9" - Salsa El Mariachi

Used in a sentence...

"Yeah, I can ride today...I'm bringing [insert one of four choices above].


----------



## sessions22 (Jun 5, 2006)

My friend names his bikes after his ex-girlfriends.... let's just say after they find out they aren't always real happy.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my dirty B!TCH.


----------



## Suarez0523 (May 30, 2008)

I have a 2005 Jamis Komodo

Her name is Shakira because of the fat tire on her rear.


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

nope


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

My Turner Burner is named Dakine Burner. For tasty trails.


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

My specialized stumpy 9er is "Spenina"--sp-nine-uh
The tricross is the beast.
I don't think it's abnormal at all. Just a way to get out of reality for a little bit, and have more friends that reality tells us we have.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*my names*

My moto is call "Yellow Beauty"

My Schwinn is called " The Spare One"

I keep it simple.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

*Closer than you think*



Rivet said:


> People that name inanimate objects are just one tweak away from being the crazy person walking down the street talking to themselves.


Ahh Rivet you're always one to raise peoples spirits. LOL, on the other hand you might be closer than you think: 
I DO name my bikes, and my Salsa Mamasita's name is Valaria in honor of my mother. Mom was a paranoid schizophrenic, you know, one of those people that "walk down the street talking to themselves". One of her numerous alias' was Valaria. 
And Rivet, do keep making the world a better place with your ever uplifting commentary.


----------



## desertking (Apr 9, 2009)

icecreamjay said:


> I often refer to my bike as "B*tch". For Example, at the top of a hard climb I'll be like "Thats right b*tch, did you see that". Or when I go OTB, "You f$%kin b*tch ". When I come home wounded the b*tch got the better of me, etc, etc, you get the picture. I mean I love my bike, I just like to call her b*tch.


Hell yes exactly like that!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

sessions22 said:


> My friend names his bikes after his ex-girlfriends.... let's just say after they find out they aren't always real happy.


My Raleigh is named "Mercedes" because it's a fast, road-going machine with some provision for cargo but the heart of a racer.










Or because I never expect to be able to afford a Mercedes, so I'd better just name a bike that.

My NY commute bike was named "Skank." I bought her for less than a day's pay and don't want to know how many men she'd been with. Also, she was fast. And easy - no shifting to think about. And prone to wearing chains. This shot is from before replacing the cassette with a BMX freewheel, which solved the ghost shifting problem I'd been having.










This bike doesn't have a name yet.










I'm thinking "Shana," after the girl I was dating when I bought it. I rode mountain bikes before I met her, but I'd been road-only for a couple years when we got together. She liked it dirtier than that, and I have poor sales resistance. I'm glad to be back, even if that relationship didn't last. Like her, the bike has had some reliability issues.


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

my RC Slayer was 'slayer', my cirrus comp is 'serious'. I haven't named my new bike yet...


----------



## q_at96 (Feb 22, 2006)

Had a commuter once called "the bane";
Had a hardtail once called "mistress"

but currently none of my bikes have names... 

Q


----------



## BicyclePartsWholesaler (Apr 9, 2009)

MTB: "la Guerillera"
Road: "la Flaca"


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Rivet said:


> People that name inanimate objects are just one tweak away from being the crazy person walking down the street talking to themselves.


Rivet I talked to myself and we get alone just fine. All the voices are my friends too.


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

my 2007 K2 Lithium 5.75 (google it for a pic, i guess) is named "Fuerza," for she is, and forever will be...strong.:skep: 

and for my newest, an '08 dk asterik...idk...something hispanic as well...like myself.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

my focus thunder is called "thunderstruck"
and my scott voltage is called "vimana"


----------



## eringel (Jun 1, 2007)

Her name is Donna. She's copper and reminds me of the character of the same name on "That 70's Show" because she is big, tough as nails and a redhead.


----------



## mtnbikeking (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a bike named Jenna, because she is hot, sexy, augmented and enhanced in all the right spots and loves to be ridden!!


----------



## warcricket (Mar 6, 2008)

currently....

zinn fixed gear: rudolf
bamboo fixed gear: vixen
29er xc: doner
bmx: comet
tandem tall bike: cupid
26" dj: prancer 
unicycle: dancer

dasher will be my road bike when ever i get one
blitzin will be the dh bike that i'll probably never purchase....


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

PLEASE tell me how the bamboo rides???


----------



## warcricket (Mar 6, 2008)

abegold said:


> PLEASE tell me how the bamboo rides???


vixen
















it's my first bamboo frame. i'm currently working on a 29er.

anywho, the diameter bamboo i used wasn't thick enough and the frame turned out flexy, plush but flexy. live and learn, the 29er will rip tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Names...yes..*

29'er MCR = Mudd.

29'er RIP = TruBlu.

650B Ibis Mojo = The Bird

26" HT = Crash 'n Burn.

Rainman.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

I call one of my vintage bikes "The Nothing Special". It was inspired by a member of the vintage forum who responded with "nothing special" when another member asked about a bike that wasn't a Cunningham,Yeti or a Potts.:thumbsup:


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

PYROCLASTIC FLOW for my monocog flight 29er. this name should be for a downhill bike but i think it rocks nonetheless!!!!!


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

GT iDrive = Eleanor
GT Ricochet = Lightening
Jamis Diablo = Razzle Dazzle
Jamis Ventura = The Punisher

A bike isn't a bike until it has a name


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

My Jamis Dakar XAM 1: Sammy


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

hmm, bikes, no no name for my bike, now, my truck on the other hand . . . .


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Steelhead DJ bike is Fatass McGee
C'Dale Prophet is Miss Cleo
C'Dale road bike is Alexis
29er doesn't have a name yet


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

it just hit me. a light popped up over my head, and i screamed...ALADDIN! 

figured, if the bike i just got, the '08 DK Xenia, is a street/urban/DJ bike, it needs a name that fits that description. Well, everyone knows Aladdin is a street rat... so is my bike.


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Skyler, my dog; and Kosmo, my Knolly


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

no, that's weird. you know they come with names printed on them already?

I have "the black one" and "the blue carbon fiber one" and "the white nishiki" and "the red bmx bike."


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

WickedGood said:


> Ha I didn't name my bike but maybe I should.... I only have one.... BUT my car is Irene and my truck is Vern...
> Before that I had a red for ranger named Petunia, an orange VW bug named Belle and a blue ranger named Garth....


Ha My bike doesnt have a name either but my VW bug somehow ended up with the name whitie. (Blame the contents of the preveous owners glovebox)


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

My 29er = "Horse"


----------



## millar1982 (Apr 28, 2009)

I call my Jamis Bam 1..........Cobra!

I got my friend to name his Iron Horse..........Hollywood!

Its just funny.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

My buddy who races is like another poster here, calls his bike his b!+ch.

It depends, for me, who I'm talking to.

When talking to a family member, I refer to it as 'the bike', which has more meaning for me than for them. To me, that means, my trusty and dependable steed, my "Silver".

When talking to my buds, it can also be 'my Hummer', since it rolls over just about everything I can dare, and several things I chicken out on. That, and it just feels so [email protected] GOOD to be wrapped up with it!

When I'm talking to the bike, it's always 'baby'. It seems to deserve it.


----------



## Zepinator (Feb 20, 2009)

My wife has re-nammed her bike literally.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Haha wow... way to rename a slingshot lol. How long has your wife had this bike and how does she like it?


----------



## Zepinator (Feb 20, 2009)

She's had the 29er Farmboy for about 4 months now & loves it. She's 29er mad ATM, this makes 3 & is currently building up a sub 9kg (19 pound) SS One 9. Her nick name is Squirrel which prompted us to re-name her Specialized Epic as a Squirrelized.

Will find photo to prove a point !


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

Started naming them about a year or so ago. I go through a lot of bikes, but right now I have a Titus Locomoto: "The Crazy Train", a White Motobecane singlespeed: "Casper the Friendly Ghost", and an unnamed as of yet road bike.....


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

Let's see we have 'Anela who is a ti Seven Sola. MJ is my '97 GT 7005 series aluminum hardtail. Last but not least is Jasmine who is my ti Airborne Miss Behavin bmx bike.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Since the new thread popped up, I'll revive this one.

1. Bianchi M.U.S.S. "MUSS" or just 'my ss'
2. Surly 1X1 "Pink Floyd"
3. Titus Motolite "Holy Chariot"

"Pink Floyd" will soon to be sold and replaced by a Redline 925, which I have anticipated naming "Dolly".


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

*No*

I'm not 9 years old or female.

Rock


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My Army Green Stumpjumper is Abrams like the tank. 
My black Chevy Suburban is Aretha Franklin.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I name all my bikes George Bush, in the event of a crash, breakdown or stupid move on my part... wasn't me


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Gary Fisher Wahoo = Big Red
Bianchi Pista = Serenity
IRO SE = Ninja Assassin
Fuji Roubiax = Mount Fuji


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Trek 4500 + Surly 1x1 Fork = La Trurly 
it was converted to be my commuter bike
Surly Pugsley + CAT Theme = La Pugsdozer
I'm loving this bike

wishing to have more bikes to name


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

bonbonan said:


> The Ninja Assassin sounds cool~ It rocks?


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Gary Fisher Hi-Fi : Jenna Bush
Pivot Mach5 : LaFawnduh

I also named one pair of my skis, K2 Coomba's are called my Dick Cheney's


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

my son named mine:
2010 RZ 120 (3) = Acorn... I dont know why..
my road bike (actaully a friends bike but he does not ride it and gave it to me..) 
2006 Sesco Cannondale = "Jamey's bike" 
JEM


----------



## Robb Thundr (Apr 16, 2010)

Cannondale road bike - "Thundr"
Kona Major Jake - "Orange Crush"
Specialized Epic Marathon - "The Widow Makr"

I had a gary fisher piranha but never named it, and i never rode it as much, coincidence?


----------



## julioardz (May 29, 2008)

not really... I just call them by what's easiest to distinguish them. This is what I have called all my different bikes:

my bike-when I owned only one
the black one
the blue one
the road bike
the silver bike
the Surly (Crosscheck)
the Instigator (also a Surly)
the 29er
the Trailpimp (Atomlab)
and hopefully within a couple of weeks I will have the Black Cat

Someone else did once name me and my bike "la migra" when i rode around on a Surly Instigator with a green fork and green headset.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

julioardz said:


> Someone else did once name me and my bike "la migra" when i rode around on a Surly Instigator with a green fork and green headset.


:lol: :lol: That was my Jeeps nickname in AZ....


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

pitanan said:


> I name all my bikes George Bush, in the event of a crash, breakdown or stupid move on my part... wasn't me


You should then call it Barrack Hussein Obama then! Why?
Because if it breaks then there is hope, and he will fix it. Free.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

la migra is hysterical.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

*not all bikes deserve a name*

I have named some of my bikes. But they have to have personality for a name.

*The Other Woman* was my first FS A Klein Mantra named by my ex-wife (still have the bike). Riding it is like riding a horse. After 13 years it seems alive and anticipating my moves (sometimes arguing like a horse that refuses to make a jump and pitches you.

My road bikes usually don't have a name. Except for 1. It was an old LBS bargain model that I stripped for weight and built up as a fast commuter. Other than the clipless and slicks the rig looked like crap, but it was _fast_. So it was *snot rocket*

I had Look Mi80 MTB. It's name was *The Look* not many points for creativity.

I'm trying to name my most recent acquisition. It's another Mantra (say what you want about URTs but the Mantra got the pivot right) This one was my dads and it's not even close to the magic I have with my 97. This bike is trying to kill me. * Brutus Azureus * sounds like a name for a blue bike trying to kill me.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Great post Frog!


----------



## jjmtb1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess I never thought about it but I have named all my bikes.

Inbred 29er rigid SS- The Basher
GF Supercaliber 29er- The Lounge Chair
Redline cross bike- Mr X
Electra Cruiser- Big Wheel
Road Bike- The road bike
KHS Solo one 29er- The Beater


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

I named my Chromag Samurai The Gamma Roach. I don't know why...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

My errand bike is 'the Schwinn". The only bike I have named has earned it through almost 30 years of delightful riding. The name 'The Duchess' fits this 'oh so British' blue blood aristocrat. (Double butted and lugged Reynolds 531 sport/light toring frame, by Mercian) She has stood the test of time well and now sports a modern 10 x 3 powertrain, fatter tires on 700C wheels, fenders, and higher riding position, for comfortable long distance rides. Very proper.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

My fully Rigid Raliegh XXI; BOB (Big Orange Bike)









And Doo-Doo Brown:









The story behind doo-doo: So I got this frame recently, and it is of course a brown that occurs nowhere else in nature except on feces. I thought... IT's colored like Doo-Doo. Doo-Doo Brown, and then remembered a poor unfortunate soul from my early Army days; SPC Brown, who was putting SO much effort into his Physical Fitness test one day(during the 2-mile run) that he crapped his pants. He was almost instantly dubbed 'Doo-doo Brown' and the name stuck.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Jonesy33 said:


> And Doo-Doo Brown:


I would have named that bike "Turd Hustler" - that's what my dad used to call saltwater catfish we would catch when I was a kid.


----------



## winchboy (May 2, 2006)

My bikes were named at the Ventana factory, Salty, the Saltamontes and Chucho the 69er. Named mt Honda XR600R dirt bike though, It's the flying pig.


----------

